# Wksp #4 2016 CLOSED - A teton village sweater - with A Novice Knitter



## Designer1234

It is 7 am here on Vancouver Island. I am happy to open this new workshop and I know you will enjoy it very much .

Just a bit about the workshops before we start:

My name is Designer1234 (Shirley) and we ask you to join in. A Novice Knit (Selena) will happily answer all your questions and will help you with her wonderful design!

We ask that you stay fairly close to topic so that the class is quite straight forward. It makes it easier for everyone if we do that.

I would like to introduce you to A Novice Knitter (Selena)

I am able to delete and highlight and add information to the posts so if a correction is needed just let me know On here, Selena. Shirley 
**********************
**********************
**********************

*HERE IS A REVISED DOCUMENT OF THE PATTERN*. Selena revised the pattern for clarity(MAY8/16)


----------



## Designer1234

*REVISED PATTERN -MAY 8/16-please replace your pattern with the following.*

SIZE

Women's XS/S, [M/L, 1X, 2X] (shown in size M/L)

FINISHED MEASUREMENTS Chest: 34 [38, 44, 48] inches Length: 23 [23, 27, 27] inches

MATERIALS
Plymouth Yarn Baby Alpaca Grande [100% alpaca; 110yd/101m per 100g skein]; color: Natural; 6 [7, 9, 10] skeins
[optional] Rowan Kidsilk Haze [70% mohair, 30% silk; 229yd/209m per 25g skein]; color: White; 1 skein
32 length-inch US #11/8mm circular needle
27 length-inch US #10.5/6.5mm circular needle
notions required [10 stitch markers, 2 stitch holders, tapestry needle]

GAUGE
11 sts/19 rows = 4" in seed stitch (using larger needle) 11 sts/17 rows = 4" in seed stitch rib

PATTERN NOTES Abbreviations
K - knit
P - purl
P2tog - purl 2 stitches together
Seed Stitch Rib
===========

Row 1 - *K4, p1* to last 4 stitches, k4 Row 2 - k1, p2, *K3, p2* to last stitch, k1

PATTERN Multiple of 5 + 4

BACK

Cast on 64, [69, 74, 84] st with US 11 needle and work in seed stitch rib pattern for 6" [6", 10", 10"], mark each side of work with stitch markers,
￼continue in pattern for 5" more, mark each side of work with stitch markers, continue in pattern for 5" ["5, 4", 4"] more, ending with wrong side row.

[Optional - Add kidsilk, holding together with main color]

Next row - k1, *p2tog, k1, p1, k1* to last 3 stitches, p2tog, k1

New stitch count 51,[55, 59, 67] stitches. Work seed stitch for 7" [7", 8", 8"] more. Total length of back is 23"[23", 27", 27"] ending on WS.

Bind off 12, [14, 16, 20] shoulder stitches in seed stitch pattern on each side, leaving 27 middle neck stitches on holder.

========
FRONT

Cast on 64, [69, 74, 84] st with US 11 needle and work in seed stitch rib pattern for 6" [6", 10", 10"], mark each side of work with stitch markers, continue in pattern for 5" more, mark each side of work with stitch markers, continue in pattern for 2" more, ending with wrong side row.

[Optional - Add kidsilk, holding together with main color]
Next row - k1, *p2tog, k1, p1, k1* to last 3 stitches, p2tog, k1

New stitch count 51,[55, 59, 67] stitches
work in seed stitch for 3", (including decrease row) ending on WS, begin neck shaping.

NECK SHAPING
Right Side------
Work 12,[14, 16, 20] stitches in seed stitch pattern, place remaining stitches on holder.

turn and work even in seed stitch for 7" more.
Bind off.

Left Side------
Leaving 27 stitches on holder, rejoin yarn and work 12,[14, 16, 20] stitches on left side in seed stitch pattern for 7" more, even with right side, then bind off.

SLEEVES (using main color only)

Cast on 64,[64, 69, 69]. Work in seed stitch rib stitch pattern for 12" ending on wrong side. Bind off in pattern.

Make one more.
--------
Seam front and back together at left shoulder.
--------
NECKBAND

Set-up round:

Change to US 10.5 needle.

On right side, pick up and knit 27 stitches, pick up and knit 1 more stitch and mark it as corner stitch.

Knit 27 stitches from front holder.

Pick up and knit 1 stitch from left side and mark it as corner stitch, pick up and knit 27 more left side stitches.

Knit 27 stitches from back holder.

Working in the round, continue to knit neckband as follows:

Work in k1, p1 rib to the stitch before marked corner stitch, slip next stitch and marked stitch together knitwise,
knit 1, pass slipped stitches over knit stitch.

P1, k1, to the stitch before next marker, slip next stitch and marked stitch together knitwise, knit 1, pass slipped stitches over knit stitch, continue in k1, p1 rib to end of round.

Repeat for 6 rounds total.

Bind off in rib pattern.
----
FINISHING

Seam right shoulder.

Using upper side stitch markers as a guide, stitch in sleeves.
Beginning at underarms, seam sides to lower side stitch markers for side slits if desired, or seam to bottom of sweater.

Using tapestry needle, weave in ends.

Lightly block.

Turn up ends of sleeves about 2" and stitch in place.
------------

Enjoy your beautiful new sweater❣

✈ Check out my knitting adventures and find more free designs
on my website, wayfaringyarns.com
⛷ Follow selenamiskin on Instagram for fun photos and short videos of my travel adventures, knitting adventures and life in
general in the Teton Mountains of Wyoming$
About the Teacher:

A bit about me: I'm Selena Rea Miskin. I have a husband, six kids, a cat and a dog. I love beautiful places and interesting people. I enjoy music, knitting, cooking, books, movies, hiking and cross country skiing. Thanks for visiting!


----------



## cbjllinda

It looks gorgous! just my style!


----------



## TLL

Another beautiful sweater, Shirley!!! Have fun with your workshop. :thumbup:

Thanks - I think this will be a lovely sweater. I plan on making one myself. Certainly have got a copy of the download. Next sweater on my list.


----------



## WayfaringYarns

Bostonmama said:


> Hi,
> Can I use a worsted weight? How would I adjust to make this top? (sorry, I've never done this!)


Good morning! Here is one method to adjust the pattern for a different yarn weight. 
1️⃣ Decide the size you would like to make. For this example I will use size M/L

2️⃣ Knit a 4"x4" gauge swatch with desired yarn (for this pattern I recommend using the largest needle size printed on the yarn lable for a nice drape). I've listed 2 options for a gauge swatch. For this purpose I recommend using the seed stitch option.

3️⃣ Count number of stitches in 4". I'll refer to this number as worsted gauge stitch count.

4️⃣ Math conversion: for this example I'll use 20 as worsted gauge stitch count 
Worsted gauge stitch count MULTIPLIED BY pattern cast-on stitch count DIVIDED BY pattern gauge EQUALS worsted cast-on stitch count
e.g. 20 X 69 = 1380
1380/11 =125.45
Round up to 126

5️⃣ Adjust for seed stitch rib pattern which is a multiple of 5 + 4 
Because this is a loose tunic style sweater, I'm going up on all numbers, so I would add 2 for a total of 128 cast on stitches

**DISCLAIMER**
The pattern will technically work but I have only made this sweater in the recommended yarn weight! But who knows? You may like worsted weight a lot better 😀 In my humble opinion knitting patterns are written to be altered for each knitters personal needs 👍🏻 let me know if you run into any snags and I'll try to help 😊


----------



## WayfaringYarns

jobikki said:


> Got it! I am eager to start! I am knitting it in red.


Welcome! Red will be gorgeous. Can't wait to see pictures 🌸💕🌸


----------



## WayfaringYarns

Welcome to the Teton Village Sweater Workshop! Today I am working on adding size 2X to the pattern and will hopefully have that done in a little bit. In the meantime, please post any questions you have, or just say hello 🙋🏻
Kind Regards,
Selena


----------



## damemary

Wow Shirley! They keep getting better. Thank you.


----------



## WayfaringYarns

Bubba24 said:


> I'm hoping to be in. But I won't be able to do a gauge until Tuesday. I just love this sweater.
> Fran


Thanks, Fran! I'm here for the duration. See you Tuesday


----------



## WayfaringYarns

cablemable said:


> hi cablemable here I would like to knit this sweater with about a 48 to 50 inch bust in worsted weight yarn and my gauge is 5 stitches on a US 8. I could sure appreciate some help with the stitch count. Thank you in advance Tonya Hayes.


We should be posting the revised pattern which will include size 2X (38-40" bust) shortly, but until that's up I can help you get started

Using the formula I posted earlier, you would cast on 159 for the back, then go ahead and follow the larger size option of the pattern.

DISCLAIMER
The pattern will technically work but I have only made this sweater in the recommended yarn weight! But who knows? You may like worsted weight a lot better 😀 In my humble opinion knitting patterns are written to be altered for each knitters personal needs 👍🏻 let me know if you run into any snags and I'll try to help 😊


----------



## Designer1234

It is great to see us underway! If you need any changes printed, or any other help, Selena, just let me know. I am just finishing up the sleeves on a pullover, and then I am going to do this one. I love the stitch and the shape of the sweater. I am not sure whether the sleeves will suit me but I can always make them a bit narrower for me. I love this sweater, Selena. thanks so much for doing this class for us!


----------



## jobikki

Designer1234 said:


> It is great to see us underway! If you need any changes printed, or any other help, Selena, just let me know. I am just finishing up the sleeves on a pullover, and then I am going to do this one. I love the stitch and the shape of the sweater. I am not sure whether the sleeves will suit me but I can always make them a bit narrower for me. I love this sweater, Selena. thanks so much for doing this class for us!


Great minds think alike, Shirley! I was thinking of making the sleeves narrower too.


----------



## run4fittness

Oh my, and here I am in the middle of another sweater. I really need to finish this one first. But I will be watching this one for sure. Thank you Shirley!


----------



## JeanneW

I would love to make this sweater, but would like a narrower sleeve. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Bostonmama

Thank you. Your explanation makes sense.


----------



## WayfaringYarns

Diane D said:


> is this a Chunky knit? Sorry here in South Africa we dont have your makes of wool so i am trying to match it with what i can get here....


Hello Diane  
Yes this is a chunky knit. You'll want to look with a yarn with a gauge on the lable where 12 stitches of stockinette = 4 inches/10.16 centimeters with a US 10.5/6.5mm needle.
Hope this helps
Selena


----------



## iamsam

oops

Hi Sam! I hope you are joining us! Your daughter would love this sweater, I am sure. Shirley


----------



## WayfaringYarns

Treenya said:


> Hi Selena/ANoviceKnitter,
> 
> My bust measures 42 1/2 inches, arms measure 14 1/2 inches.
> 
> I knitted a gauge swatch with US 11 needles: works out to 10 stitches, 17 rows equal 4incheswith Bernat Chunky yarn.
> 
> I think I should knit the size 1X/2X but how do I get the correct gauge? Did swatch in seed stitch.
> 
> Thanks, Treenya


Treenya - try going down a needle size, to 10.5 and see if that works


----------



## Treenya

Thank you, I will.


----------



## babyamma

Hope to join soon.


----------



## London Girl

I love it, thanks for the heads up, Shirley!!


----------



## WayfaringYarns

Tip
As you're working the back off the sweater, make sure you are keeping track of your rows so your side markers will be placed evenly!
Hope you're having fun so far.
Selena


----------



## Designer1234

I just have a cuff to finish a sweater and hope to start this one next week. I will do it in worsted so thanks for the suggestions.

Sweaters are great for Vancouver Island weather but the heavier would be too heavy for this climate, at least for me.

I think my worsted sweaters work very well here.

I will let you know when I start.

I am glad to see it going so well. I think there are a lot of people knitting along . I can tell by the number of hits on the topic and I would think a goodly number of them are joining in. _There have been over l,000 hits since it opened so people are very well aware . Also a lot of hits on the publicity posts as well-- 
shirley _. ps. I will delete all my posts when the workshop finishes as well as extraneous posts not to do with the actual class. That way a clear class will be shown when it goes in the archives. We do this with all our workshops.


----------



## WayfaringYarns

Happy Monday, everyone. I hope you all had a nice weekend and are planning some relaxing knitting time into this week. Let me know if your knitting becomes something other than relaxing 😬 I'm happy to answer any questions you have!
Selena


----------



## JeanJean

It's beautiful! Count me in!


----------



## WayfaringYarns

cablemable said:


> hi selena cablemable here, I cast on your recommended stitch count of 159 for my 2x size WAY too big. I redid the math for the original 44 measurement and came up with 139 instead. I am guessing that that there is about a 1 to 2 inch positive ease in this pattern. Is this correct on my part? I also need to add about 9 inches to the base of this
> lovely sweater for the lady whom I am knitting this for. She has requested a 36 inch sweater for extra warmth for her hips and upper leg area. I am also working with acrylic yarn in the color of dusty rose, with a size US 8. please let me know if this is not correct. thanks again, Tonya


Tonya, as I've only knit the sweater in bulky yarn, I can't be sure the 159 is correct. By all means, go with 139 if that is a better fit.

Keep in mind there is a big decrease row from the transition of seed stitch rib to regular seed stitch where the instruction is *k1, p1, k1, p2tog* repeated across that row. That row is where you would measure your bust.

Let me know if you have any other questions.
Selena


----------



## WayfaringYarns

cablemable said:


> What is your measurement across the bottom of the largest size? this might be helpful for the 2x + sizes.


In designing this sweater, I used the bust as the largest measurement, with a loose tunic-like body, so using your gauge for A 2X bust measurement 48-50", you should have about 120 stitches for 1/2 of your (48" ) bust measurement, which would be the back of the garment. Plus a little positive ease, so I bumped it up to 129 stitches. Then you need add 30 stitches for the seed stitch rib, which will bring your bottom cast on to 159.

ANSWER Note that using a smaller yarn will produce a different looking sweater because it will be more pleated. But I don't think it will be any less beautiful. 
Let me know if you have any other questions. 
Selena


----------



## mlg001

I am making the 1x in Lion Brand Yarns Tweed Stripes, colorway Caribbean. In reading ahead in the pattern, I have a couple questions. The Materials indicate both a US#11 and a US #10.5 needle, but I only see the US#11 being used in the pattern??

For the sleeves, do we continue with the US#11 needle? What is the "modified seed rib"?

For the neckband, should that also be done with US#11 needle?

Thanks!!


----------



## WayfaringYarns

mlg001 said:


> I am making the 1x in Lion Brand Yarns Tweed Stripes, colorway Caribbean. In reading ahead in the pattern, I have a couple questions. The Materials indicate both a US#11 and a US #10.5 needle, but I only see the US#11 being used in the pattern??
> 
> For the sleeves, do we continue with the US#11 needle? What is the "modified seed rib"?
> 
> For the neckband, should that also be done with US#11 needle?
> 
> Thanks!!


ANSWER 
The neckband uses uses the 10.5 needle. 
The modified seed rib is simply the seed stitch rib pattern.
Thanks for catching that! I'll put up these changes in a revised pattern. 
Selena


----------



## Designer1234

*HERE IS A REVISED FINAL VERSION OF SELENA'S PATTERN (TETON VILLAGE SWEATER) * She has revised it for clarity.

I have also revised the written pattern on the first page.

Please download this revised version.


----------



## Designer1234

This workshop is pretty quiet. Are you all working away? How about letting us know how the sweater is progressing. Shirley

I hope the download change was what you wanted Selena. 
Maybe you could check it out and make sure I got it correct. I also changed the actual pattern so please check it too. S


----------



## jobikki

I am almost finished with knitting this beautiful sweater. I did some modifications to the pattern: I knitted the body in the round and also the sleeves. I picked sleeve stitches from the arm hole and continued knitting down. As you can see, I do not like to sew...
Thank you, Selena for designing this sweater and thank you, Shirley for bringing back the KALs. As soon as I am done, I will post a photo.


----------



## WayfaringYarns

Designer1234 said:


> This workshop is pretty quiet. Are you all working away? How about letting us know how the sweater is progressing. Shirley
> 
> I hope the download change was what you wanted Selena.
> Maybe you could check it out and make sure I got it correct. I also changed the actual pattern so please check it too. S


Yes, thank you Shirley!
It's such a straight forward pattern, but when people have questions, I like to clarify the answer in the pattern as well.
I'd love to see some progress posts from anyone who's game 👍🏻


----------



## WayfaringYarns

jobikki said:


> I am almost finished with knitting this beautiful sweater. I did some modifications to the pattern: I knitted the body in the round and also the sleeves. I picked sleeve stitches from the arm hole and continued knitting down. As you can see, I do not like to sew...
> Thank you, Selena for designing this sweater and thank you, Shirley for bringing back the KALs. As soon as I am done, I will post a photo.


I can't wait to see it! 
Selena


----------



## mlg001

Slowly making progress on the back - too many other things interfering with my knitting time!! Will post a progress photo after I get just a little bit further.


----------



## Designer1234

I am looking forward to see these sweaters. It is really nice knit Selena.


----------



## Designer1234

It seems very quiet- how about some posting ladies?


----------



## run4fittness

Designer1234 said:


> It seems very quiet- how about some posting ladies?


Sorry Shirley! I have not been able to knit, had surgery on my left hand. Will probably be at least another week before I can knit again! But, still following along! Great information.


----------



## craft crazy

Following but not started yet, too WIPs staring at me!
Karen


----------



## Diane D

craft crazy said:


> Following but not started yet, too WIPs staring at me!
> Karen


im waiting on transport to take me to get the wool. stash i have is not enough so i am watching and taking notes.


----------



## Designer1234

This was posted on a new topic rather than this one - It is gorgeous I hope you didn't mind me moving it to the workshop! It is so lovely on you.!!

JOBIKKI WROTE:
I just finished my sweater. A pleasure to knit it. I did the body in one piece, knitting in the round. I picked stitches from the arm hole to knit the sleeves down. I knitted the sleeves narrower than the pattern and the neckline round. Love, love, love to knit it. Thanks, Selena for the design and thanks, Shirley for bringing back the workshops
Teton Village Sweater in red

NOTE: Please post your pictures here on the workshop. You are also welcome to show them in the picture forum, actually I would love it if you do! Shirley

Jessica Jean answered the other post with a compliment. I am deleting it now.


----------



## jobikki

Designer1234 said:


> This was posted on a new topic rather than this one - It is gorgeous I hope you didn't mind me moving it to the workshop! It is so lovely on you.!!
> 
> JOBIKKI WROTE:
> I just finished my sweater. A pleasure to knit it. I did the body in one piece, knitting in the round. I picked stitches from the arm hole to knit the sleeves down. I knitted the sleeves narrower than the pattern and the neckline round. Love, love, love to knit it. Thanks, Selena for the design and thanks, Shirley for bringing back the workshops
> Teton Village Sweater in red
> 
> NOTE: Please post your pictures here on the workshop. You are also welcome to show them in the picture forum, actually I would love it if you do! Shirley
> 
> Jessica Jean answered the other post with a compliment. I am deleting it now.


******************
Thank you, Shirley! I intended to post it to the workshop but it did not allowed my to post a picture. How did you do it?


----------



## Designer1234

jobikki said:


> ******************
> Thank you, Shirley! I intended to post it to the workshop but it did not allowed my to post a picture. How did you do it?


you start a new post, and post it once it is showing, click on add attachment - then you can post a picture, You will see

file/picture attachments and then choose the file you want to post (exactly the way you did. ) I don't think you posted a new post -- As manager here I can, but it is easer for the students to do a separate post with the attachment. no problem at all. I just love your sweater- I like what you did with the sleeves for us older folks who have wrinkled arms!!!!


----------



## run4fittness

Jobikki, how lovely! :thumbup:


----------



## jobikki

Designer1234 said:


> you start a new post, and post it once it is showing, click on add attachment - then you can post a picture, You will see
> 
> file/picture attachments and then choose the file you want to post (exactly the way you did. ) I don't think you posted a new post -- As manager here I can, but it is easer for the students to do a separate post with the attachment. no problem at all. I just love your sweater- I like what you did with the sleeves for us older folks who have wrinkled arms!!!!


Thanks again! Now I know how to do it


----------



## jobikki

Thanks! Are you knitting one too?


----------



## mildredL2

Jobikki, your sweater is gorgeous and it looks so good on you!


----------



## Kateydid

Jobikki, your sweater came out gorgeous. It's a perfect fit and I love the color.


----------



## WayfaringYarns

Designer1234 said:


> This was posted on a new topic rather than this one - It is gorgeous I hope you didn't mind me moving it to the workshop! It is so lovely on you.!!
> 
> JOBIKKI WROTE:
> I just finished my sweater. A pleasure to knit it. I did the body in one piece, knitting in the round. I picked stitches from the arm hole to knit the sleeves down. I knitted the sleeves narrower than the pattern and the neckline round. Love, love, love to knit it. Thanks, Selena for the design and thanks, Shirley for bringing back the workshops
> Teton Village Sweater in red
> 
> Jessica Jean, how lovely!!! Really beautiful work 👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻
> 
> NOTE: Please post your pictures here on the workshop. You are also welcome to show them in the picture forum, actually I would love it if you do! Shirley
> 
> Jessica Jean answered the other post with a compliment. I am deleting it now.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

ANoviceKnitter said:


> Jessica Jean, how lovely!!! Really beautiful work 👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻


Not I! I just complimented another's piece-de-resistence! I'm just an onlooker on this topic.


----------



## WayfaringYarns

Jessica-Jean said:


> Not I! I just complimented another's piece-de-resistence! I'm just an onlooker on this topic.


Whoops! But I'd bet you actually do beautiful knitting!

---------
you betcha - you should see her color work, - outstanding- By the way, JJ, I like to know you are there as you are very helpful with correcting links, and other stuff. I always feel you are covering my back. Have since the workshops started. You are ALWAYS welcome to lurk and join in.


----------



## jobikki

ANoviceKnitter said:


> Whoops! But I'd bet you actually do beautiful knitting!


Yes, she does!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Thanks, Shirley. I just don't do a lot of sweaters. Can do, have done, want to do, don't.


----------



## Woodstockgranny

Joining late, but very interested in this pattern. Thanks.


----------



## Ellisen

Ooooo what a comfortable looking sweater. I'm late starting, but will give this a try! Thank you for offering this workshop.


----------



## WayfaringYarns

Happy Monday! Welcome to all who are just starting. Please post any questions you may have. I'd love to see some progress pictures if you have any!
Happy knitting
Selena


----------



## Ellisen

I started last night, but not enough rows to show yet. Have combined a worsted weight, a dk, and a lace weight to make gauge!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Ellisen said:


> I started last night, but not enough rows to show yet. Have combined a worsted weight, a dk, and a lace weight to make gauge!


That sounds interesting! All the same colour or colour-family?


----------



## Ellisen

Actually, it'll be orange/soft rose/bright pink. I love color!


----------



## mlg001

Looking forward to seeing progress photos - sounds interesting!


----------



## WayfaringYarns

Ellisen said:


> Actually, it'll be orange/soft rose/bright pink. I love color!


Sounds lovely! Can't wait to see it 😀
Selena


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Ellisen said:
 

> Actually, it'll be orange/soft rose/bright pink. I love color!


Ah! Colours after my own heart! It will be lovely!


----------



## mildredL2

Ellisen said:


> Actually, it'll be orange/soft rose/bright pink. I love color!


This sounds gorgeous!


----------



## WayfaringYarns

Hello knitters! I'm with my daughter on a weekend trip in California, but I do have WI-FI access every evening in our hotel. How are the sweaters coming? Any questions? Any progress photos? I'd love to hear from you!
Selena

 Are there any of you doing this sweater? If so, would you let us know. . This class is here for you for discussion about the sweater and I hope, if anyone is interested they will tell us how they are doing and if they want to keep the workshop open.

Selena, I will leave it up to you.If there are questions will you be able to answer them? I was not aware you were going away. The workshop has had no posts for quite some time.

This is your class and I am just here to help. So ladies, are you still knitting and would you like to continue with the workshop? I would appreciate it if you drop us a line if you feel you want help. One sweater is finished and it was beautiful. I know there were a lot of people interested so let me know. If I don't hear from someone we will just have to close it . I have opened another workshop and finished a second and have not been feeling well. I should have checked on this sooner. However no problem. Just post here if you are still interested this class and if anyone is I will happily leave it open. ]


----------



## Jomoyach

I am interested in doing this sweater, even got the yarn. Need to swatch and adjust since it is worsted weight. But this one is in line after the other projects in the works. Thank you.


----------



## Ellisen

I'm sorry to say that I've frogged my sweater. Realized after several inches that I was not doing the pattern correctly. It did not resemble the photo at all! And working with 3 yarns was tricky. One especially kept getting tangled. So I gave up. Love these workshops. Thank you designers.


----------



## mlg001

I'm still working on mine, but it is going slowly due to other things going on. No questions right now.


----------



## WayfaringYarns

Ellisen said:


> I'm sorry to say that I've frogged my sweater. Realized after several inches that I was not doing the pattern correctly. It did not resemble the photo at all! And working with 3 yarns was tricky. One especially kept getting tangled. So I gave up. Love these workshops. Thank you designers.


Sorry it didn't work out  But now you have the pattern if you'd like to try again sometime later if you happen upon the perfect bulky weight yarn! Thanks for giving it a try!
Selena


----------



## WayfaringYarns

mlg001 said:


> I'm still working on mine, but it is going slowly due to other things going on. No questions right now.


Great! I'm here for you if you have any questions 😀
Selena


----------



## WayfaringYarns

Hello knitters! Does anyone have progress pictures to post? I'd love to see how everyone is doing????
Selena


----------



## Designer1234

June 6th/16 This topic is now closed. Selena will be happy to help by pm if any of you are having problems with this sweater. There have been no posts for two weeks. Thanks to Selena and to all of you. Carry on with your sweater as it is a beauty. Designer1234


----------

